# Amplificadores y parlantes o bocinas



## Juany (Oct 22, 2007)

Buenas, en primer lugar quiero agradecerles por forma parte de este portal, la verdad es que quiero felicitarlos por usar este medio para intercambiar tantisima información.

Les pido ayuda respecto a armar un equipo para sonido ambiental de 125 DB y tiene que alimentarse de energia solar (12V). Quiero reunir las piezas ya sea  de donde puedo sacar un amplificador que satisfaga estas caracteristicas, al igual que las bocinas o parlantes que le den calidad a la sonorizacion.

Espero respuestas. Muchas gracias. Si alguien se anima a armar un circuito por favor me avisa.

Gracias Abrazo Juany


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Ene 2, 2008)

hola loco 125 db es como una turbina de avion esta un poco complicado para sonido ambiente me imagino que sera 125 w y a 12v tambien esta complicado a no ser que hagas varios canales de menor potencia por ejemplo con una salida para estereo cuadruple de 4 X 40w o algo asi.


----------

